# Grand Strand Golden Retriever Rescue needs Foster Homes



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/GrandStrandGoldenRetrieverRescue/

Dogs abound! We’re not sure what is going on but there are so many goldens and golden mixes in need of rescue right now! Our hearts hurt for them and we want to help but the reality is we CANNOT do it without foster homes. Therefore, this is a call out to any dog lovers out there. Please consider opening your hearts and homes to a dog in need. We have some really amazing current foster families but unfortunately the need is great and we need more! The rescue covers all medical expenses during fostering. Send us a message on FB messenger or email if you can help us ([email protected])! 
Here are a couple of youngsters we would like to get out of the shelter and on their way to the life they deserve!


----------

